# C&C generals Game.dat not responding/Directx8.1 higher ; msg. FIX



## MCRfan020100 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, if you're having problems with c&c Generals; saying: Game.dat not responding. AND generals saying "Make sure you have Directx 8.1 or higher" messages. OR BOTH. I HAVE THE SOLUTION FOR YOU. 

Game.dat:

if you use Win 7/Vista:

Install the game as usual, download and install the latest patch.
Then navigate to your user data directory:

C:\Users\XXXX\Documents\Command and Conquer Generals Data
or
C:\Users\XXXX\Documents\Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour Data

and inside these folders, you should create a txt file called "options.ini".
Add the following commands:

BuildingOcclusion = yes
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
FirewallBehavior = 9
FirewallNeedToRefresh = FALSE
FirewallPortAllocationDelta = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 0.0.0.0
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 0.0.0.0
IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 5000
MusicVolume = 49
Resolution = 1680 1050
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 64
SFXVolume = 57
ScrollFactor = 80
SendDelay = yes
ShowSoftWaterEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = yes
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = yes
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 70

To create this file (for all those who don't know) Right click desktop>New> open up Notepad ; and simply copy and paste the information above into the file. Then save the notepad file's name as "options.ini" (without the quotations) & save as type should be all files. Start up your game and enjoy! I'm not sure if compatibility mode effects anything, but I ran it without any of that nonsense (no admin privileges either).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Directx 8.1 or higher error (even tho u have Directx11):

NOTE: (IF U HAVE BOTH OF THESE ERRORS POPPING UP THEN DO THE GAME.DAT SOLUTION FIRST THEN RUN C&C. THEN YOU WILL GET THE DIRECTX OR HIGHER MESSAGE. THEN DO THIS PART.)

Now For this problem ; delete the .options.ini files in both c&c folders. NO QUESTIONS JUST DO IT

It worked for me  also if ur still having problems tell me in the comments below D.


PS: For those who rly dont know what to do (if u have both problems) :

Do solution no.1 (Game.dat not responding) THEN RUN C&C
After...
Do Solution no.2 (DIRECTX 8.1 OR ABOVE) THEN RUN C&C

Enjoy!


----------



## Intel_Xtreme (Jan 7, 2012)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

We cannot make stickies for every game that someone posts a "possible" solution for, it can be searched in the forums and that is sufficient.


----------

